# Adding rice to puppy food



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been having problems with Diabla stools from the beginning, they are never been really solid, if at the best, on the loose side. She has had a couple of diarrhea episodes, usually related to her eating crap things from plastic bag pieces to stones, and I've controlled them successfully feeding her with rice and grated carrots.

I've tried different types of kibble, Royal Canin, Nutranuggets and Sieger, and the last is the one that has given best results until now, if not perfect at least no too watery.

Since this food is already too rich in protein to my taste (31%) I've been thinking of adding the rice with carrots in a daily basis.

What do yo think?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Perhaps the sugar in the carrots is giving her the loose stools? I'd just add the rice alone and see how that does for a few days, then add carrots and see what happens. These pups' stomachs just seem like a chemistry set, huh? Add this, take away that...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

no, no, I add the carrot when she has diarrhea precisely because its astringent properties helps to stop it.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh okay. Have you tried pumpkin? That has always worked for me and others I know.


----------



## Shuu (Apr 12, 2006)

Could you be feeding too much? Try cutting back and see if that helps your situation. If not, I'd suggest continuing trying to find a food she can tolerate; adding rice is just a band-aid solution.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe try a different protien, if you are feeding chicken try a lamb based food..might be all it takes to get soild stools


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

check with your vet or breeder but i think 31% protein in puppy food is to much. when my puppy GSD or adult Grey Hound has loose stools we give them rice and chicken (brown rice).


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i wouldn't give any more carrotts. the cellulose properties are hard to digest, and could cause stools to go either way. when you see chunks of carrotts come out undigested this tells you its a digestive upset substance.

i would get a limited ingredient food, maybe fish and potato, etc. you can add rice, but i would try changing foods slowly.

you might want to check for parasites. Giardia, or other intestinal parasites. 

debbie


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Seems that I didn't expressed myself very good. I don't use always carrot in the food, I use the grated cooked carrots in the rice to stop diarrhea in the same way Americans use pumpkin and it works very good, carrots are not the cause of the problem, I use it as a natural medicine. As I've tried several brands of kibble and the stools are always loose, compared to the consistent stools of when I use rice with carrots, I tought it could be a good thing to mix both.

But Shuu is right, it's only a temporary solution. Sadly my selection of food's brands are very limited, I exhausted the premium brands available and the next choice would be to give her Pedigree, but I guess if she tolerates better Alpo, Alpo has to be.

I hadn't checked for protozoos, I would feel safer if, but I asked my vet about and she said it was not necessary. The breeder treated all the pups with a preventative agains coccidia and gave me enough to keep giving her until she was 3 months and the stools were loose even then.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you tried adding a probiotic or enzyme supplement? Those will help her digestive system a lot. If she's gotten loose stool on every food you've tried, there's gotta be something out of place in her system.


----------

